# 49ers, new coach again



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

not to supprised singletary is gone. guy didn't do much but build up some hype and then not deliver. something tells me Alex Smith might be gone after this year too. either way, GO NINERS.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah well, maybe they can lure a coach who will light a fire again. And sad to say, but if A Smith leaves, I say good riddance...

And Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Smith is a fizzle. If the niners are cleaning the coach out, I'd toss Smith out with him. The guy had talent but not the mental toughness and attitude you need in the NFL. He was a great college player, but like most of the good college QBs including a bunch from the Y, they just can't make it in the NFL. They've wasted way too much money and time on Smith. It's time to move on. Maybe a team can pick him up as a second or third stinger? Either that or just send him packing all together.


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

yep, kinda sad cause i really wanted him to succeed, but i agree, he's not cutting it.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I really had high hopes for Singletary. A very close friend of mine is on staff with the Niners, and always said nice things about him. After they fired Nolan, most of the players respected Singletary and were glad to see the torch passed to him. Things just really fell a part this year to say the least, and teams these days want to see immediate results. A part of me thought it would be funny for a team with a dismal record to reach the Super Bowl, but after some real honest consideration, I wouldn't want my Niners to get in that way. I want to feel like it was really earned, not a weird fluke. 

With four teams so far looking for head coaches, it will be interesting to see what the future brings. Already there are rumors of the 49ers taking interest in Jim Harbaugh from Stanford, or making a go at Jon Gruden. Gruden's name has also been thrown around in the Cowboy's rumor mill, along with Bill Cowher, but personally I think ol' Jerry is going to go with Jason Garrett.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> With four teams so far looking for head coaches, it will be interesting to see what the future brings. Already there are rumors of the 49ers taking interest in Jim Harbaugh from Stanford, or making a go at Jon Gruden. Gruden's name has also been thrown around in the Cowboy's rumor mill, along with Bill Cowher, but personally I think ol' Jerry is going to go with Jason Garrett.


I sure hope not and with a loss to finish the season it will be almost certain we are going elsewhere for a coach for the cowboys. I am hoping for Cowher they need a coach with some discipline. Sounds like Perry Fuel is in the running for some jobs as well.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe the tables can be turned and Alex Smith can be an assistant coach at BYU?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

HighNDry said:


> Maybe the tables can be turned and Alex Smith can be an assistant coach at BYU?


...and maybe Max Hall can get a job with Utah.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Not a bad idea, then all the Y fans can say that in a small way they are participating in the PAC12. I like it.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

orvis1 said:


> Wind In His Hair said:
> 
> 
> > With four teams so far looking for head coaches, it will be interesting to see what the future brings. Already there are rumors of the 49ers taking interest in Jim Harbaugh from Stanford, or making a go at Jon Gruden. Gruden's name has also been thrown around in the Cowboy's rumor mill, along with Bill Cowher, but personally I think ol' Jerry is going to go with Jason Garrett.
> ...


Vick took quite a beating last night, so Reid may rest him to keep him healthy for the playoffs. Even if Philly does use Vick, he probably won't be well rested. The last meeting was only a 3 point victory. You sure about your team losing their last game?

Tom Coughlin is likely going to be coach #5 fired if the Giants don't make the playoffs, so I'm sure we'll be seeing Perry Fewell in talks over there.


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

gruden would be awesome for the niners. it is pretty crazy how many coaches have been fired this year.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

...and the list keeps growing. The Browns just fired Eric Mangini. John Fox is also done in Carolina. Tony Sparano of the Dolphins, Tom Cable of the Raiders, Jeff Fisher of the Titans, and Gary Kubiak of the Texans are currently in the hot seat. The Giants announced that Coughlin is safe for another year. 

Minnesota's Leslie Frazier and Dallas' Jason Garrett have both been upgraded from "interim" to actual full-time head coach. 

The new 49er GM is supposed to have sole decision making on their new head coach, but it sounds like they will push Harbaugh. It would be cool to see San Fran go after Gruden or Cowher, but we'll see.


----------

